# Moving to dubai



## nwmac (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello - I'm moving to Dubai from London at the end of April to work for a major fashion retail company. I'm gay, single and 44 but still like to socialize at the weekend. I don't know anyone in Dubai but would really like to get to know some genuine ex-pats before I move over. It would be great to hear from some of you guys -
Cheers.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Enjoy the forum. 

I am always curious why people put they are gay in a post. I dont ever see people put that they are straight in their post. Always curious why people do that.


----------



## nwmac (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know really - someone's sexuality isn't a big issue with me but I know for some people it is. I suppose I just wanted to be open and honest from the start.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am a curious sort.. Just asking


----------



## nwmac (Feb 20, 2010)

It's good to be curious - what do you do in Dubai? I can't put a smiley face on my reply - I'm not that good on computers, it took me a while to work out how to actually put a message on here!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

you just put a : and a D together. 

I work a very boring job that works me long hours four days a week. I have off odd days and dont tend to get to join in on any of the fun weekend games. I golf, reef, and at home, spend my days out riding. Still debating on if I should buy a motorcycle.


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Just a piece of advice... don't be too open about your sexuality when you land in Dubai. Some of my gay mates have got into trouble because of it.


----------



## Local (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree with the poster above, be aware and conscious that you are choosing to put yourself in a dangerous situation from the get-go and that, if you get into trouble for this (even unfairly), you should not pin your hopes on your personal view of justice being carried out.

Not an ideal situation obviously, so its important to keep in mind.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Local said:


> I...... be aware and conscious that you are choosing to put yourself in a dangerous situation from the get-go......


Isn't that a little over the top? I quite agree that it is advisable to be aware that homosexual acts are illegal here but then so is Skype and I use that in private, but I wouldn't say this was a dangerous situation

Just keep it on the down low, PDA's are frowned upon here whether your straight, gay or other, so just go with it. I know a few gay guys and gals here who get on just fine. If you're looking at finding the Dubai version of Popstarz you might be disappointed though (I'm not even sure they know what a Guitar is here let alone play music that has one in it! - thread Hijack; is there an Indie club in Dubai?)

Welcome to the beach!


----------



## Local (Feb 9, 2010)

Apologies if it came off as over the top. Just a friendly word of caution as I've lived here long enough to see that whether its skype or anything else, people slowly forget that they actually chose to do something which could get them into trouble (no matter how unlikely or insignificant). Don't want anyone being lulled into a false sense of security, would be unfair to the person.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Local said:


> Apologies if it came off as over the top. Just a friendly word of caution as I've lived here long enough to see that whether its skype or anything else, people slowly forget that they actually chose to do something which could get them into trouble (no matter how unlikely or insignificant). Don't want anyone being lulled into a false sense of security, would be unfair to the person.


Fair point dude :thumb: just didn't **** to scare the guy off.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Local said:


> Apologies if it came off as over the top. Just a friendly word of caution as I've lived here long enough to see that whether its skype or anything else, people slowly forget that they actually chose to do something which could get them into trouble (no matter how unlikely or insignificant). Don't want anyone being lulled into a false sense of security, would be unfair to the person.


I agree, homosexuality exists everywhere, but it doesn't mean you have to tell everyone about it, just do your things quietly, especially I heard in UAE it's not allowed by law, right Local?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Being gay is not illegal - that'd be daft even for here. Homosexual acts however, are against the law. Doesn't mean they don't happen though or that there are no gay Emiratis...

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Being gay is not illegal - that'd be daft even for here. Homosexual acts however, are against the law. Doesn't mean they don't happen though or that there are no gay Emiratis...
> 
> -


thanks for correction, i didn't express myself clearly, what you said is exactly what i meant )))
there are of course gays in UAE precisely


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is skype illegal or banned? This is what is standing out in this thread to me


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Is skype illegal or banned? This is what is standing out in this thread to me


As everything illegal, you just need to make an effort to get it ))) I have it in my PC, however if you try to access the site it will show blocked.


----------



## Local (Feb 9, 2010)

Ella and Yousef,

To be categorized as homosexual, four independent witnesses must testify that they saw you engaging in an act of homosexuality. Article 354 of the Federal Penal Code states that an act of homosexuality or rape is against the law and technically punishable by death if it meets all the conditions. The ultimate point of article 354 is to determine whether you are or are not homosexual or a rapist.

Within Islam, and as a consequence the UAE, there is lots of debate about:

- What is "independent"?
- What is an "act of homosexuality"? Is it behaving like one or actually having sex with someone of the same sex?
- Is the number FOUR basically trying to say "just don't be public about it, everyone mind their own business"?

Ofcourse, these conditions are all unnecessary if the person makes a public statement admitting to being homosexual.

Also worth noting is that there have been multiple waves of (what can only be described as) the arresting of homosexuals to make a point. This all started when a gay couple decided to get married in Dubai, booked out a hall and invited a large group of people for the wedding. They, ofcourse, got busted and subsequently the police have become stricter on these things.

Even more worth noting is that the police are far more strict on Emirati homosexuals (no proof, just appears this way to me) because it is far more controversial in Emirati culture I guess.

I can't remember off the top of my head, but I know that the UAE has in fact signed a human rights agreement with a group of UN countries regarding these kinds of freedoms. It is an issue because the federal penal code is in direct contradiction to the agreement according to the interpretation of the UN. Maybe someone can find an article on this.

I like to put a discliamer that I'm stating facts here, not my opinions.

My opnion on the matter is to each their own. I care about myself and my community, and any threats to the development of myself and my community. My community is open to everyone who has a genuine interest in developing this community, regardless of race, religion, etc. 

Everything else is unconstructive whining and blabbing IMO. Not that there's anything wrong with letting off steam, just that I think there are better ways than whining to deal with frustration - i.e. take a positive/appropriate action towards fixing what you don't like. It may go unheard at first, but someone has to take the first step, and if a lot of people agree, then the action will find some legs and make its way to a decision maker.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is illegal the same thing as a company banning something???? My mind tells me that it can not be.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

sandypool said:


> thread Hijack; is there an Indie club in Dubai?)


Alpha on a Friday, though they play dance mash ups and pop too. They had the singer from Bloc Party DJ'ing last Friday though.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

good luck .


----------

